

Daylight Savings Time and JavaScript - georgevreilly
http://blogs.cozi.com/tech/2008/03/daylight-saving.html

======
georgevreilly
The JavaScript engines in Firefox 2 (Windows) and IE6 can't handle the new
Daylight Savings Time rules in the U.S. The Date() function returns a value
that is off by an hour if the system time is between the second Sunday of
March and the first Sunday of April.

